# I will be near your house tonight....



## Cynthia F

Can anyone please help with the following?

I will be near your house tonight if you would like to come back with me for a few hours? Or wait till Saturday?

Many thanks!


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Będę w pobliżu Twojego domu dziś wieczorem, jeśli chciałbyś wrócić ze mną na kilka godzin ? Albo poczkać do soboty ?

Warning : I tried translate it literally, I can't understand the meaning. 
Whether the first sentence is the question?


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję - thank you for your help.

Perhaps it would have read better had I put:-

I will be near your house tonight. Would you like to come back with me (to my house) for a few hours? Or wait until Saturday night?


----------



## Greg from Poland

Dzisiaj wieczorem będę w pobliżu Twojego domu. Chciałbyś pojechać do mnie na kilka godzin czy wolisz poczekać do soboty?

Edit:
If you want to address your message to a female, then you must substitute "Chciałbyś" with "Chciał*a*byś".


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NotNow

Greg from Poland said:


> Dzisiaj wieczorem będę w pobliżu Twojego domu. Chciałbyś pojechać do mnie na kilka godzin czy wolisz poczekać do soboty?


 
Greg,

I am trying to improve my Polish, and I have a question about your translation. Isn't it important to know whether they are walking to Cynthia's or going by some sort of vehicle? I was under the impression that _pójść _should be used if they are walking. I also thought this is an important distinction in Polish.

Am I being too technical? Is the difference between _pojechać_ and _pójść _important in everyday Polish?

I will sincerely appreciate your comments. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## fragile1

_pojechać _is to go by something what is moving with the wheels, car, tram, bus, train, bicycle, scooter, etc.
_pójść _ is to walk; go on foot


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks everyone, I am going by car I hadn't realised it would make a difference!


----------



## fragile1

After all, LucioDa Musk made the closest version.
come back - wrócić - doesn't matter by foot or by car

Jeśli chciałbyś wrócić ze mną na kilka godzin, to będę w pobliżu Twojego domu dziś wieczorem? Albo poczekać do soboty? 

(who, will wait: you - "Albo poczekam do soboty"; he: "Albo poczekaj do soboty"; or 2 of you; if 2: "Albo poczekajmy do soboty")


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks everyone! Very helpful. 
My apologies, for keep asking you silly questions.


----------



## .Jordi.

fragile1 said:


> _pojechać _is to go by something what is moving with the wheels, car, tram, bus, train, bicycle, scooter, etc.
> _pójść _ is to walk; go on foot


The difference is not always as clear as you are trying to present it.
For example, if someone says „jutro pójdę do kina”, it doesn't mean, that this person is going to go on foot!

Cynthia_F: Don't worry, your questions are not silly at all! Besides, that's why we are here — to help .


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks Jordi, that's very kind!


----------



## fragile1

.Jordi. said:


> The difference is not always as clear as you are trying to present it.
> For example, if someone says „jutro pójdę do kina”, it doesn't mean, that this person is going to go on foot!
> 
> Cynthia_F: Don't worry, your questions are not silly at all! Besides, that's why we are here — to help .


 
Your question Cyntha is ofcourse not silly.
And Jordi: did I say that is it all knowledge about 'pojsc' and 'pojechac'? In that case: „jutro pójdę do kina”, on the end you have to go by foot to the cinema, because your car should be outside.
But doesn't matter. In Cynthia case, was better to say 'wrocic'.


----------



## Greg from Poland

NotNow_ said:


> Greg,
> 
> I am trying to improve my Polish, and I have a question about your translation. Isn't it important to know whether they are walking to Cynthia's or going by some sort of vehicle? I was under the impression that _pójść _should be used if they are walking. I also thought this is an important distinction in Polish.
> 
> Am I being too technical? Is the difference between _pojechać_ and _pójść _important in everyday Polish?
> 
> I will sincerely appreciate your comments. Thank you for your time and effort.



Not Now,

You've made a very accurate observation. There is a difference between _pójść _and _pojechać_, at least in this context.

I, however, was sure (for some reasons) she would make the journey by car.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you everyone for your contributions. You are all helping me out much more than I can say!

I will make sure I provide full context information next time.


----------

